#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Фотографии китайских монастырей

## Еше Нинбо

Подробнее смотрите:
http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic2608.html

----------

Chikara (19.02.2011), Ersh (02.12.2010), Ho Shim (22.03.2011), Joy (25.05.2011), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (19.02.2011), Miao Da (24.02.2011), Pema Sonam (02.12.2010), Sforza (19.02.2011), Spirit (25.02.2011), Vadim K (02.12.2010), А н д р е й (02.12.2010), Бхусуку (24.02.2011), Клим Самгин (02.12.2010), Людмила Р (03.03.2011), Марина В (02.12.2010), Мошэ (18.03.2011), Нагфа (02.12.2010), Нимериан (20.02.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (25.05.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (26.05.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

У водопада Гуйхуатань с Николаем.

----------

Chikara (20.02.2011), Joy (25.05.2011), Мошэ (18.03.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (25.05.2011)

----------


## Denli

Очень хорошая тема. Можно я и от себя фотографий добавлю?
Итак: *Wenshu temple, в Ченгду*

Центральный проспект, с которого как раз и ведет отворот к храму. На дорожном указателе надпись: "Manjushre monastery"


Сворачиваем на улицу, которая ведет к храму. Все красиво, отделано под старину:


Для того, чтобы войти в храм, нужно купить билет. Стоит не очень дорого. В вечерние часы вход бесплатный (кажется)


Внутренняя территория храма:


Карта монастыря...


... и несколько слов о его истории:


Продолжаем прогулку по территории...


...китайцы в беседке режутся в кости...


...а в соседней беседке репетирует местный оркестр:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (24.02.2011), Бхусуку (24.02.2011), Еше Нинбо (22.02.2011), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Denli

А возле главного храма...


была замечена красочная процессия:


Мне стало интересно, куда они направляются, и я пошел за ними:


Дяденька тайчи занимается на площадке перед храмом:


Внутри храма царит полумрак:


Изредка кто-то заходит вовнутрь:



Настенная роспись в приглушенных тонах успокаиваем мысли:

----------

Chhyu Dorje (04.10.2011), Pedma Kalzang (24.02.2011), Бхусуку (24.02.2011), Еше Нинбо (22.02.2011), Мошэ (18.03.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (25.05.2011)

----------


## Denli

Вот еще фотография для любителей китайского колорита, и тоже возле главного храма:


А это уже ближе к выходу:


Такие вот китаяночки сексуальные приходят на богомолье:


Еще один переход внутри храма:


И напоследок фото чайного квартала неподалеку:

----------

Chhyu Dorje (04.10.2011), Miao Da (24.02.2011), Spirit (25.02.2011), Бхусуку (24.02.2011), Денис Евгеньев (22.02.2011), Еше Нинбо (22.02.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (25.05.2011)

----------


## Miao Da

Вот ещё несколько фотографий. Монастырь Сань Хуан Чжай. И маленькое мяо трёх учений в горах Сун пр. Хэнань. А так же кошка. (просто кошка)

----------

Chhyu Dorje (04.10.2011), Denli (25.02.2011), ElenaK (25.02.2011), Ersh (24.02.2011), Ho Shim (22.03.2011), Joy (25.05.2011), Spirit (25.02.2011), Zom (24.02.2011), Бхусуку (24.02.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (25.05.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (26.05.2011)

----------


## Zom

Чудное место - наверное медить одно удовольствие -)

----------


## Miao Da

Да, оно и отстраивается как место возрождения шаолиньской практики. Руководит там всем монах по имени Ши Дэцзянь. (В Китае он всё больше известен как "последний настоящий шаолиньский монах".)

----------

Zom (25.02.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Да, оно и отстраивается как место возрождения шаолиньской практики. Руководит там всем монах по имени Ши Дэцзянь. (В Китае он всё больше известен как "последний настоящий шаолиньский монах".)


А я слышал, что он снял с себя монашеские обеты в 1992 году и возглавил по просьбе учеников академию ушу рядом с монастырём Шаолинь, он также был известным врачом китайской медицины.
И насколько я знаю он уже ушёл в Чистые Земли.
Омитофо.

----------


## Ersh

Это Ши Дэц*з*янь, а не Ши Дэцянь

----------

Miao Da (25.02.2011)

----------


## Miao Da

Ши Дэцзянь. Носитель традиции Шаолинь Чань У И (Чань,боевые методы и медицина монастыря Шаолинь) в 18 поколении. Носитель традиции Шаолинь Синь И Ба в четвёртом.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

У водопада Гуйхуатхань
 Ступа мастеру Сюйюню
 Пагода Будды Шакьямуни
Монастырь Юньмэньсы провинции Гуандун в марте 2011 года.

----------

Chhyu Dorje (04.10.2011), Chikara (21.03.2011), Ersh (21.03.2011), Ho Shim (22.03.2011), Joy (25.05.2011), Miao Da (21.03.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (25.05.2011), Мошэ (21.03.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (25.05.2011)

----------


## Miao Da

Если не против ещё добавлю..

----------

Chhyu Dorje (04.10.2011), Ho Shim (23.03.2011), Joy (25.05.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (25.05.2011), Еше Нинбо (23.03.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (25.05.2011)

----------


## Miao Da

и ещё немного.

----------

Chhyu Dorje (04.10.2011), Joy (25.05.2011), Еше Нинбо (23.03.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (25.05.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Монахи монастыря Юньмэньсы вместе с настоятелем высаживают рис. Апрель 2011 года:
http://ymsdjcs.com/Pages/SYDT/SYXW/2...236.asp?id=236

----------

Chhyu Dorje (04.10.2011), Ersh (25.05.2011), Joy (25.05.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (25.05.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (25.05.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Празднование дня рождения Будды Шакьямуни в монастыре Юньмэньсы 10 мая 2011 года, 8 день 4 лунного месяца

http://ymsdjcs.com/Pages/SYDT/SYXW/2...237.asp?id=237

----------

AndyZ (25.05.2011), Joy (25.05.2011), Miao Da (25.05.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (25.05.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (25.05.2011)

----------


## Sforza

Еше Нинбо,Вам,как человеку непосредственно бывающему в китайских монастырях,хотел бы в связи с этим задать несколько вопросов:насколько на Ваш взгяд современный чань вошёл ,что называется,"в силу" после культурной революции середины 20 века и понятных событий с этими делами связанными,не перывалась ли серьёзно там линия преемстенности,и не пришлось ли её заново восстанавливать единицам мастеров чудом уцелевших в столь непростых условиях,и какое отношение к Дхарме у властей современного,уже наверное,
капиталистического,но всё ещё достаточно красного Китая.?Спасибо.

----------

Дондог (25.05.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Вошёл в полную силу. Линия серьёзно не прерывалась благодаря Мастеру Сюйюню и мастеру Фоюаню. У властей отношение самое доброжелательное. Например, когда я был в покоях настоятеля монастыря Наньхуасы, на стене висела фотография Цзянцзэминя, который сложил руки по-буддийски в поклоне. На снимке Цзян Цзэмин (председатель КНР) и настоятель монастыря Наньхуасы (2002 год). В Тибете я не был, там сохраняется определённая напряжённость, как вы знаете. А в ханьском буддизме вообще нет политических вопросов.
В Китае представлены три линии буддизма во Всекитайской ассоциации буддизма: Ханьская (китайская), тибетская и тхеравада.
Наставления и биография мастера Сюйюня и Фоюаня на дзэн-портале:
http://www.dzen-portal.info/content/...iun/suiun.html
http://www.dzen-portal.info/content/...uan/fouan.html

----------

Sforza (26.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.05.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Монастыри Наньхуасы и Юньмэньсы. Рядом с Патриархами:

----------

Chhyu Dorje (04.10.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (19.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> В Китае представлены три линии буддизма во Всекитайской ассоциации буддизма: Ханьская (китайская), тибетская и тхеравада.


Тхеровада????????????? :EEK!:  в Китае????? :EEK!:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Тхеровада????????????? в Китае?????


На юге Китая проживает несколько национальностей, близких к тайцам, и они придерживаются Тхеравады.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (19.09.2011), Zom (19.09.2011), Дондог (20.09.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Сайты традиции Тхеравады в Китае:
http://www.theravada.org.cn/
http://www.chinancfj.cn/cxy.php
http://www.dhamma.net.cn/

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (19.09.2011), Zom (19.09.2011), Дондог (20.09.2011), Леонид Ш (19.09.2011), Читтадхаммо (03.10.2011)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

кстати я видел на Ланке несколько монахов из Тайваня. но они тхеровадины были. даже один бывший чанец монах был. общий монашеский стаж 35 лет.

----------

Дондог (20.09.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Заповедная зона монастыря Юньмэньсы, водопад Гуйхуатхань

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tsherab/album/216588/

----------

Оскольд (13.04.2012)

----------

